
This Man’s Protest Is Free Speech. Courts Called It a Felony - selimthegrim
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-03/federal-courts-fail-in-gunther-glaub-sovereign-citizen-case
======
Millennium
I'm not sure I agree with the idea "The sending of the bills with the “Thank
you for paying” note could not have been understood by any reasonable person
to constitute a claim of any kind." Since the debt had not in fact been paid
at the time the bill was sent, I would interpret this as a passive-aggressive
but clear order to pay it: in other words, as a claim. I do not think I am
alone in this, given that a jury seems to have come to the same conclusion
unanimously.

In fact, I'm having trouble understanding how this could be interpreted as
anything else. If you want to hold protests saying that the USDA ought to be
paying people's personal debts, there are lots of ways to do that. They do not
include filing illegitimate claims through the claim system.

~~~
Finnucane
It does seem to be skirting an issue of intent. Glaub can't make a 'claim'
because there's not a system in place for any such claim to be a real claim.
His protest as such is that he believes such a system should exist. Does he
have an expectation that somehow a payment will be made, or not? I do see the
point that if the court says, well, the jury has to decide that point, and
then refuses to direct the jury to decide that point, that's a problem too.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Even in America, free speech isn't absolute. Thanks for putting this on my
radar.

